# How important is the rider's ratings?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Many of us would probably wonder if rating our passengers would bother them, especially since (unless there was a recent update in the user app) many if not most don't know they are rated.

Evidently the rating means nothing to a one-time-in-a-year user. Unless they sre rated 1 star in the very first ride which would lower the rating to 3, and would probably not get another ride until a very desperate for money driver accepts. But this is rare.

Now for frequent users, the rating could matter as much as it matters to us. If a person goes to another country relying on Uber for their transportation needs, if they are rude, it could mean having to call a taxi by the end of their trip back to the airport. 

My latest clients have been mostly tourists, and the average rating (meaning some have really low ratings, like 4.22 (lowest seen)) is 4.7. I always accept them because I know they are heavy uber users and like us it is impossible most of them to have 5 stars.

But, definitely locals is another thing. I NEVER accept locals less than 4.6, as experience has showed me here in Puerto Rico locals are less lenient on the ratings. So a low rating for a local mostly means a rude client. Locals still are getting used to the app and do not have any idea how a 4 star hurts the rating, as well as they being rated.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Many of us would probably wonder if rating our passengers would bother them, especially since (unless there was a recent update in the user app) many if not most don't know they are rated.
> 
> Evidently the rating means nothing to a one-time-in-a-year user. Unless they sre rated 1 star in the very first ride which would lower the rating to 3, and would probably not get another ride until a very desperate for money driver accepts. But this is rare.
> 
> ...


Paxs with 4.6 and lower indicate problems


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Now for frequent users, the rating could matter as much as it matters to us. If a person goes to another country relying on Uber for their transportation needs, if they are rude, it could mean having to call a taxi by the end of their trip back to the airport.


The reason this isn't true at least in the states is saturation. So many drivers are desperate for pings that low rated pax still get picked up.

While veterans often pass on Pax below 4.6, someone who has been sitting for a half hour with no work will go pick that person up without hesitation.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The reason this isn't true at least in the states is saturation. So many drivers are desperate for pings that low rated pax still get picked up.
> 
> While veterans often pass on Pax below 4.6, someone who has been sitting for a half hour with no work will go pick that person up without hesitation.


Yesterday Uber pool automatically added riders with 4.4, 4.6 and 4.6. One of the 4.6 wanted to get out earlier. The other 4.6 wanted to change the destination. My ratings dropped afterwards


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not sure I would go that far. That guy going 5 miles today might have a 30 mile trip to the airport tomorrow.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lately, 4.6 has been pretty decent riders. It's becoming harder and hard to determine good, uneventful pax these days with Drivers using the rating system to be vindictive against not receiving a tip. Many of those 4.6 I've had conversations with and turned them into tippers.

I've had two people last night alone that, when they tipped, they made the announcement that was their first time tipping an Uber driver and they actually seemed proud about it. Many just don't know and drivers are too lazy to find ways to educate them and would rather just take it out with the rating system...


----------

